# Mass State No Money



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Anyone else waiting to get paid buy mass hiway i have not got no money since Jan 15.:realmad:


----------



## EXCAVATE49 (May 10, 2006)

*Mass.(no Pay)highway*

YOU ARE NOT ALONE I WORK ON SO. SHORE AND HAVE NOT SEEN ANY DOUGH EITHER THE POLS DID PASS A 70 MILLION SNOW AND ICE BUDGET ON 3/13/08 BUT OUR SINGING GOV. AS OF THIS MORNING MON. 3/17/08 HAD NOT SIGNED IT SO THEY HAVE NOT BEEN ABLE TO START SPITTING OUT CHECKS
ARE YOU A MEMBER OF THE MASS. SNOW AND ICE CONT. ASSOC.? 
IF YOU WANT THE DETAILS ON JOINING GIVE ME A CALL 781-589-4181
THE NEXT CONTRACT THAT MASS HIGHWAY WANTS TO SHOVE DOWN OUR THROATS IS GOING TO BE SHOT DOWN IF IT DOES NOT HAVE A PROMPT PAYMENT CLAUSE AND A FEW OTHER THINGS 
CALL ANY TIME DURING THE DAY
J.J.ussmileyflag


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

EXCAVATE49;544235 said:


> YOU ARE NOT ALONE I WORK ON SO. SHORE AND HAVE NOT SEEN ANY DOUGH EITHER THE POLS DID PASS A 70 MILLION SNOW AND ICE BUDGET ON 3/13/08 BUT OUR SINGING GOV. AS OF THIS MORNING MON. 3/17/08 HAD NOT SIGNED IT SO THEY HAVE NOT BEEN ABLE TO START SPITTING OUT CHECKS
> ARE YOU A MEMBER OF THE MASS. SNOW AND ICE CONT. ASSOC.?
> IF YOU WANT THE DETAILS ON JOINING GIVE ME A CALL 781-589-4181
> THE NEXT CONTRACT THAT MASS HIGHWAY WANTS TO SHOVE DOWN OUR THROATS IS GOING TO BE SHOT DOWN IF IT DOES NOT HAVE A PROMPT PAYMENT CLAUSE AND A FEW OTHER THINGS
> ...


Are you coming up to the meeting in woburn, if so i,ll se you there.


----------



## EXCAVATE49 (May 10, 2006)

*Mass. Highway Money?*

Is The Woburn Meeting A Mass Hwy Meeting ? Meeting For My Area On So. Shore District 5 Is April 1 In Taunton It Will Be Pretty Hot If We Don't Get Paid By Then


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Yes the paper work came from mass hiway.It is march 26 at 5 pm,same here also if we don,t get paid by them there are going to be some mad people there.The letter was sent out by chief engineer at mass hiway.


----------

